# Coney Island Hot Dogs



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

Coney Island Hot Dogs

1 pound ground beef
4 tablespoons shortening
1 large onion, chopped
2 cups thick tomato purée
1 teaspoon cumin powder
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 clove garlic, minced
1 teaspoon salt
16 to 20 hot dogs

Brown beef in shortening, mashing as it cooks so meat will not be lumpy. Add onion when meat is half cooked. Add remaining ingredients, except hot dogs, and simmer about 30 minutes.

Serve hot with hot dogs and buns.


----------

